#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Dr. Rupert Gethin: On the Practice of Buddhist Meditation... ("О практике буддийской медитации...")

## Юй Кан

Dr. Rupert Gethin: On the Practice of Buddhist Meditation...

----------

Georgiy (26.02.2012), Ittosai (06.02.2012), Won Soeng (28.02.2012), Аминадав (06.02.2012), Ассаджи (18.08.2013), Оскольд (28.02.2012), Фил (06.02.2012)

----------


## Аминадав

Его же книга The Buddhist Path to Awakening - очень хорошая.

----------

Won Soeng (28.02.2012), Юй Кан (06.02.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

На с. 205 своей замечательной статьи Гетин приводит 4 канонические стадии развития практики медитации на дыхании, последние 2 связаны с переживанием всего тела при вдохе и выдохе. Гетин отмечает, что эти стадии "все менее понятны" (increasingly obscure). У современных цигунистов и йогов есть идентичные практики дыхания телом или кожей (мастер цигун во введении к практике отмечает, что раньше она была секретной). Конечный результат - полная остановка легочного дыхания, так сказать труп, дышащий кожей.

Непонятки Гетина не из этой ли серии?

Интересуюсь не из досужего любопытства.

----------

Оскольд (28.02.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Насколько понимаю сам, проводить параллели между сатипаттханой на основе анапанасати и цигуном (и/или лайя-йогой) очень сложно: разные цели.
Ведь если целью этих буддийских практик является _очищение ума_ от омрачений (посредством достижения всё более "высоких" джхан), то в цигун и лайя-йоге задача -- _очищение тела_ (каналов) и гармонизация потоков энергий (ци или праны), в нём протекающих.
Потому внешнее сходство, связанное с прекращением дыхания лёгкими, не является показателем тождества самих практик.

----------

Won Soeng (28.02.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Все зависит от того, что называть умом, а что - телом. Дхармакая, самбхогакая и нирманакая - тоже тела. Тело в уме, или ум в теле? От этого все переворачивается.
С материалистической точки зрения, тело поддерживает ум. Однако, когда говорится об уме, точно ли говорится только о том уме, который поддерживается телом? Нередко - это именно так. Но - всегда ли?

Учителя нередко говорят: весь мир - один ум. Но так же нередко пресекают и заблуждения о том, что весь мир - любой ум.

----------


## Georgiy

> Насколько понимаю сам, проводить параллели между сатипаттханой на основе анапанасати и цигуном (и/или лайя-йогой) очень сложно: разные цели.
> Ведь если целью этих буддийских практик является _очищение ума_ от омрачений (посредством достижения всё более "высоких" джхан), то в цигун и лайя-йоге задача -- _очищение тела_ (каналов) и гармонизация потоков энергий (ци или праны), в нём протекающих.
> Потому внешнее сходство, связанное с прекращением дыхания лёгкими, не является показателем тождества самих практик.


Хорошо, тогда иначе. Где можно найти развернутые комментарии современных буддийских учителей (тхеравадинов, раз речь идет о Никаях) на последние две стадии?

----------


## Юй Кан

Если заботишься о теле (собственном, плотском, да? : ) -- заботишься о теле. Если заботишься об уме (собственном, омрачённом, да? : ) -- заботишься об уме.
И в свете этой простой мысли заботиться о мире или путать слова, внешне похожие, вводя для разнообразия путаницы : ) некую "материалистическую точку зрения" = множить заблуждения... Хотя -- почему нет, если по-другому пока не выходит? %)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хорошо, тогда иначе. Где можно найти развернутые комментарии современных буддийских учителей (тхеравадинов, раз речь идет о Никаях) на последние две стадии?


С самой Сатипаттхана суттой уже знакомы?

----------


## Georgiy

> Если заботишься о теле (собственном, плотском, да? : ) -- заботишься о теле. Если заботишься об уме (собственном, омрачённом, да? : ) -- заботишься об уме.
> И в свете этой простой мысли заботиться о мире или путать слова, внешне похожие, вводя для разнообразия путаницы : ) некую "материалистическую точку зрения" = множить заблуждения... Хотя -- почему нет, если по-другому пока не выходит? %)


Спасибо, вы не знаете ответ на мой конкретный вопрос. Как бы все-таки его найти?..




> С самой Сатипаттхана суттой уже знакомы?


Да.

----------


## Оскольд

Попробуйте посмотреть здесь:
http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Wor...anasati-sv.htm
Насколько я помню у некоторых из представленных по ссылке Учителей есть об этих этапах.
В частности если мне не изменяет память в наставлениях Аджана Ча и Тханиссаро Бхиккху(давно читал, а сам до этого этапа в медитации не доходил потому могу ошибаться). 

Кроме того сейчас в сети можно найти и Висуддхимаггу и Вимуттимаггу на английском(ссылки есть и на этом сайте и на форуме dhamma.ru но сейчас не помню точно где...кстати хорошая идея на том форуме обратится с этим вопросом к Ассаджи на том форуме, да и Zom скорее всего тоже знает о том где об этом можно почитать подробнее) ну и у Па Аук Саядо может чего есть на эту тему. Ассаджи здесь на форуме в одной из старых тем так же писал, что йогавачара фактически была формализованной системой работы по "низведению" нимитты в разные участки тела, и что это проясняет намеки в суттах на эту тему, но поскольку йоговачара либо совсем не сохранилась либо об этом никому на западе ничего не известно, а попытки реконструкции это все же попытки реконструкции я бы не стал акцентировать на йогавачаре внимание.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спасибо, вы не знаете ответ на мой конкретный вопрос. Как бы все-таки его найти?..


Это было ответом не Вам, а на пост BTR'а. %)
А на Ваш вопрос "Непонятки Гетина не из этой ли серии?" я ответил: "непонятки Гетина" -- не из этой серии.
Если сказать проще, то любые описания джхан/дхьян -- естественно, формальные. Т.к. дхьяны не могут быть исчерпывающе поняты/осознаны до достижения их переживания.
Прекращение же дыхания достигается многими (мне оно тоже знакомо) без достижения дхьян.
Может, как-то уточните свой вопрос?

----------


## Georgiy

> Может, как-то уточните свой вопрос?





> Хорошо, тогда иначе. Где можно найти развернутые комментарии современных буддийских учителей (тхеравадинов, раз речь идет о Никаях) на последние две стадии?


 :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если заботишься о теле (собственном, плотском, да? : ) -- заботишься о теле. Если заботишься об уме (собственном, омрачённом, да? : ) -- заботишься об уме.
> И в свете этой простой мысли заботиться о мире или путать слова, внешне похожие, вводя для разнообразия путаницы : ) некую "материалистическую точку зрения" = множить заблуждения... Хотя -- почему нет, если по-другому пока не выходит? %)


У Вас не выходит постичь один ум? Который не собственный и не омраченный?
Простите, я не путаю Вас. Просто Вы не знаете того, о чем идет речь.

----------


## Won Soeng

> На с. 205 своей замечательной статьи Гетин приводит 4 канонические стадии развития практики медитации на дыхании, последние 2 связаны с переживанием всего тела при вдохе и выдохе. Гетин отмечает, что эти стадии "все менее понятны" (increasingly obscure). У современных цигунистов и йогов есть идентичные практики дыхания телом или кожей (мастер цигун во введении к практике отмечает, что раньше она была секретной). Конечный результат - полная остановка легочного дыхания, так сказать труп, дышащий кожей.
> 
> Непонятки Гетина не из этой ли серии?
> 
> Интересуюсь не из досужего любопытства.




Все менее понятны - это не значит "непонятки". Это значит, что их все сложнее объяснять в понятийном смысле. Ум пытается узнать что-то привычное, что можно как-то выразить, но не находит. Это не значит, что "непонятно, о чем речь". Это значит "не нужно пытаться это понять". Понимание - это только одна форма сознания. Последовательная. Если есть то, то и то, значит будет вот это и это. Различающее сознание.

Дхьяна есть прекращение привязанности к механическому, неизбежному различению. Поэтому понимание не возникает, а когда возникает - дхьяна прекращается. Это просто одно и то же, разными словами. Не возникновение понимания - это дхьяна.

----------


## Georgiy

> Все менее понятны - это не значит "непонятки". Это значит, что их все сложнее объяснять в понятийном смысле. Ум пытается узнать что-то привычное, что можно как-то выразить, но не находит. Это не значит, что "непонятно, о чем речь". Это значит "не нужно пытаться это понять". Понимание - это только одна форма сознания. Последовательная. Если есть то, то и то, значит будет вот это и это. Различающее сознание.
> 
> Дхьяна есть прекращение привязанности к механическому, неизбежному различению. Поэтому понимание не возникает, а когда возникает - дхьяна прекращается. Это просто одно и то же, разными словами. Не возникновение понимания - это дхьяна.


Прошу прощения, но у меня пока нет технических средств (телескопа/микроскопа) для наблюдения/познания "Туманности БТР".  :Smilie: 

Или это исчезающе тонкий намек на точку перехода к устной традиции? Здесь текст заканчивается и начинаются инструкции учителя.

----------

Юй Кан (28.02.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> У Вас не выходит постичь один ум? Который не собственный и омраченный?


Да, поскольку я ещё не пробуждённый. : )
А -- Вы?




> Простите, я не путаю Вас. Просто Вы не знаете того, о чем идет речь.


Сваливая в одну кучу и плотское тело, и три буддха-каи, и материалистическую т. зр., и "весь мир -- один цветок" -- Вы путаете себя, выдавая теперь эту путаницу за некое "знание того, о чём речь"... *А о чём речь, кстати?* : ))

----------


## Юй Кан

> 


К примеру -- http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...na-1997-sv.htm

----------


## Юй Кан

Или -- вот: http://www.vulturepeak.ru/vfgunaratn...mennoi_zhizni/

----------

Оскольд (28.02.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, поскольку я ещё не пробуждённый. : )
> А -- Вы?
> 
> 
> Сваливая в одну кучу и плотское тело, и три буддха-каи, и материалистическую т. зр., и "весь мир -- один цветок" -- Вы путаете себя, выдавая теперь эту путаницу за некое "знание того, о чём речь"... *А о чём речь, кстати?* : ))


"Я" и не может быть пробужденным. Где Вы увидели сваливание в одну кучу? Я просто задал вопрос, для того, чтобы показать, что очищение ума - это так же очищение тела, а очищение тела - это так же и очищение ума. Есть разные взгляды на мир и на "я", поэтому есть разные учения. Необязательно одно превосходит другое или является качественно другим.

Но в целом, я согласен с Вашим высказыванием, а мой вопрос был лишь комментарием к тому, что Ваш оппонент нашел верное сходство, но придал ему слишком большое значение.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Прошу прощения, но у меня пока нет технических средств (телескопа/микроскопа) для наблюдения/познания "Туманности БТР". 
> 
> Или это исчезающе тонкий намек на точку перехода к устной традиции? Здесь текст заканчивается и начинаются инструкции учителя.


Давайте оставлю только основную мысль своего сообщения.

"Все менее понятно" в отношении стадий медитативного сосредоточения значит, что обозначаемые терминами явления все менее узнаваемы в повседневном сознательном опыте.
Физиологические аспекты медитативного сосредоточения являются лишь вспомогательными. Погружение в дхьяны бывает столь мимолетным, что физиологические аспекты могут не успеть проявиться. И тогда, привязываясь к заметным признакам упускаются те, которые важны в медитации.

Если все еще остался туман - дайте знать.

----------


## Юй Кан

> "Я" и не может быть пробужденным.


Опять подмены понятий, из поста в пост...
Уточню мой ответ, раз опять путаница со словами, приводящая к подменам понятий: "Мой ум -- не пробуждённый (т.е., -- никак не полностью очищенный от васан, клеш и т.п.), а -- омрачённый".
И повторяю свой очень старый : ) вопрос: Ваш ум -- уже пробуждённый/полностью очищенный?




> Где Вы увидели сваливание в одну кучу? Я просто задал вопрос, для того, чтобы показать, что очищение ума - это так же очищение тела, а очищение тела - это так же и очищение ума.


Чепуха. Полная экстраполятивная чепуха... %)
Ибо очищение тела (баня, к примеру : ) приводит лишь к ослаблению страдания, связанного с телом (оно перестаёт, в свете того же примера, скажем, чесаться : ), но никак не к освобождению от клеш/васан.




> Но в целом, я согласен с Вашим высказыванием, а мой вопрос был лишь комментарием к тому, что Ваш оппонент нашел верное сходство, но придал ему слишком большое значение.


Нашёл верное сходство *чего с чем*? : )

----------


## Zom

> На с. 205 своей замечательной статьи Гетин приводит 4 канонические стадии развития практики медитации на дыхании, последние 2 связаны с переживанием всего тела при вдохе и выдохе. Гетин отмечает, что эти стадии "все менее понятны" (increasingly obscure)


В Анапанасати сутте вообще 16 шагов. Современные учителя Тхеравады объясняют это очень по-разному. Насчёт переживания всего тела при вдохе-выдохе - всё правильно Гетхин пишет - потому что современных трактовок миллион, а разъяснений конкретно этого в самих суттах (от Будды) нет. Есть разъяснение в Висуддхимагге, но оно - в принципе - такое же мнение, как и мнение любых других учителей. 

В принципе, так если смотреть на текст, то, как кажется, во время медитации анапанасати ты следишь за длинными-короткими вдохами-выдохами (1 и 2 шаг), и затем, если такая осознанность установилась, то начинаешь успокаивать дыхание, отслеживая его течение (точнее... его проявление, его ощущение) во всём своём теле. По мере углубления медитации, ум успокаивается, сосредотачивается, появляются особые джхановые факторы (как восторг и счастье), они (согласно суттам) "пропитывают всё тело", подобно тому, как мыло пропитывает всю губку, и происходит вход в 1-ую джхану. 

Но вопрос остаётся - правильна ли такая трактовка этих последних 2 этапов первой тетрады анапанасати, или же нет. Повторюсь, мнения учителей разнятся. 

Опять же, небезынтересно, что эти 2 этапа практикуются, видимо, даже и внутри джханы (а может - только внутри джханы??). Об этом есть Ассаджи сутта. Там есть такая фраза: 

_“Прежде, Учитель, когда я был болен, я поддерживал успокоение телесных формаций, но [теперь] я не обретаю сосредоточения[2]. Поскольку я не обретаю сосредоточения, мысль приходит ко мне: “Только бы мне не пасть!”._ 

Успокоение телесных формаций - это и есть успокоение дыхания ([4] He trains himself, 'I will breathe in calming bodily fabrication.), что соответствует этим 2 этапам первой тетрады анапанасати. Однако, как говорит Ассаджи, он уже достиг джхан. То есть, Ассаджи в сутте ставит знак равенства между поддержанием успокоения дыхания и джханой (Канонический комментарий так вообще ему аж 4-ую джхану приписывает в этом смысле, где вообще нет дыхания). Поэтому, можно даже такую трактовку выдвинуть, что только 1 и 2 шаг анапанасати происходит вне джхан. А 3-16 - уже внутри них.

Но, например, у Аджана Брама (который всячески намекает, что, якобы, достиг джхан) трактовка иная. Что 1-11 шаги - это ещё не джхана. А вот 12-16 уже джхана.

----------

AndyZ (28.02.2012), Georgiy (28.02.2012), Won Soeng (28.02.2012), Оскольд (28.02.2012), Сергей Ч (29.02.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

> К примеру -- http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...na-1997-sv.htm


Здесь по моему конкретному вопросу ничего нет.




> Или -- вот: http://www.vulturepeak.ru/vfgunaratn...mennoi_zhizni/


Здесь эксплицитно обозначены первые две стадии

[QUOTЕ] "Делая глубокий вдох, он знает, что он делает глубокий вдох. Делая глубокий выдох, он знает, что он делает глубокий выдох. Аналогично, делая короткий вдох, он знает, что делает короткий вдох, и делая короткий выдох, он знает, что делает короткий выдох ". [/QUOTE]

О последующих, т.е. интересующих, ничего в явном виде нет. 

Статья Гетина качественно лучше этих текстов.

----------


## Оскольд

К сказанному *Zom*'ом хотел бы добавить, что у меня почему то этот момент увязывается так же с идеей просторности ума (mahaggata citta), в том смысле, что сознание не сужается, а внимание на выбранном объекте постепенно "окрашивает" всю сферу восприятия во всю ее т.с. ширь с присущей этим медетативным состояниям глубиной, в том числе "окрашивает" и сферу телесных ощущений. Прошу прощения что пересказываю своими словами свое понимание того, до чего на практике еще не доходил а посему поскрее спешу процетировать мнение Ассаджи по этому поводу(не знаю доходил ли он, но опыта в этом вопросе у него гораздо больше равно как и знаний чем у меня:



> Тут важно определиться с тем, что имеется в виду под объектом сосредоточения.
> 
> Сосредотачиваются не на вещах - точках, свечках, носах, животах, звуках, мантрах и т.д. и т.п. Сосредоточение на вещах мало что дает. И к тому же может приводить к суженности ума.
> 
> Сосредотачиваются на опорах сосредоточения (араммана). Таких опор, подоходящих для самадхи, сравнительно немного - в суттах приводится около сорока видов практики сосредоточения.
> 
> Возьмем для примера белый цвет. Сосредоточение на нем означает, что все восприятие постепенно окрашивается белым цветом, и практикующий видит белый цвет повсюду вокруг.
> 
> Ум при этом просторен, развернут, и однонастроен (экаггата) на белый цвет.
> ...


Советую прочитать всю ту тему.
Это конечно же тоже,"только мнение", как верно подметил *Zom* но мне чисто интуитивно оно почему то нравится.

----------

Won Soeng (28.02.2012)

----------


## Оскольд

> Здесь по моему конкретному вопросу ничего нет.


http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Wor...anasati-sv.htm Вы смотрели по этой ссылке которую я уже здесь приводил?
Там тоже нет?

----------

Georgiy (28.02.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, да что ж Вам так все понятия-то подменяют  :Smilie:  "Подмена понятий" - это когда кто-то вводит понятие полезное для себя (и, возможно, вредное для того, кому он это понятие навязывает). Не так ли? Но я вовсе не собирался ни Вам вредить, ни себе какую-то пользу выгадывать.

Как Вы ни выкручивайте, а никакое "я", никакой Ваш/мой (индивидуальный т.е.) ум не может быть пробужденным, потому что индивидуальность, обособленность, независимость, игнорирование связанности, проведение границ - и есть главное омрачение. 

Даже татхагата сознательно грешит.

----------


## Zom

> Возьмем для примера белый цвет. Сосредоточение на нем означает, что все восприятие постепенно окрашивается белым цветом, и практикующий видит белый цвет повсюду вокруг.
> 
> Ум при этом просторен, развернут, и однонастроен (экаггата) на белый цвет.
> 
> Аналогично с сосредоточением на дыхании, - в качестве опоры сосредоточения тут выступает элемент воздуха (см. по этому поводу Дхаммасангани-Аттхакатха 200). Перцептивный образ элемента воздуха вначале улавливается в месте контакта (например, на кончике носа или над верхней губой), а затем все восприятие окрашивается этим перцептивным образом (нимитта) "воздушности" (как это описано в Вимуттимагге).


Всё это как бы интересно, но всё же есть различие между объёмным "всюду-умом" и умом джханы. Вот в МН 127 например (http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...utta-sv.htm#a1) описывается разница между умом брахмавихары и умом джханы. Брахмавихара объёмна, а джхана - расширенна, но не объёмна (кстати, В ДН 1 есть интересный момент: некие аскеты в медитации видят вселенную бесконечно по сторонам, но ограниченной по высоте; а некоторые в медитации видят безграничной по сторонам и по высоте). Комментарий (видимо поздний) это объясняет как расширение нимитты на некий округ, но не всюду и везде, как в случае с брахмавихарами. Касины же, согласно суттам, соответствуют, вообще говоря, именно брахмавихарскому уму. Вообще тема мутная, потому что запредельная, и реально видимо такой опыт мало у кого есть даже среди учителей, откуда и куча разных мнений и трактовок.

----------

Оскольд (28.02.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

> Опять же, небезынтересно, что эти 2 этапа практикуются, видимо, даже и внутри джханы (а может - только внутри джханы??). Об этом есть Ассаджи сутта. Там есть такая фраза: 
> 
> _“Прежде, Учитель, когда я был болен, я поддерживал успокоение телесных формаций, но [теперь] я не обретаю сосредоточения[2]. Поскольку я не обретаю сосредоточения, мысль приходит ко мне: “Только бы мне не пасть!”._ 
> 
> Успокоение телесных формаций - это и есть успокоение дыхания ([4] He trains himself, 'I will breathe in calming bodily fabrication.), что соответствует этим 2 этапам первой тетрады анапанасати. Однако, как говорит Ассаджи, он уже достиг джхан. То есть, Ассаджи в сутте ставит знак равенства между поддержанием успокоения дыхания и джханой (Канонический комментарий так вообще ему аж 4-ую джхану приписывает в этом смысле, где вообще нет дыхания). Поэтому, можно даже такую трактовку выдвинуть, что только 1 и 2 шаг анапанасати происходит вне джхан. А 3-16 - уже внутри них.
> 
> Но, например, у Аджана Брама (который всячески намекает, что, якобы, достиг джхан) трактовка иная. Что 1-11 шаги - это ещё не джхана. А вот 12-16 уже джхана.


Мне очень интересно о больном Ассаджи!! 

У меня, конечно, нет джхан (дхъян), но исходный вопрос в теме возник потому, что "тело" само собой начало "дышать" (ритмичное изменение образа тела в такт с дыханием), в частности, дыхание как бы идет "через" "больной участок". Отличие меня от Ассаджи не только в разной продвинутости, но и в том, что он, наверное, говорил об актуальной болезни. Я не болен, т.е. тот участок сейчас не болеет. Это память об очень сильной травме-операции, которую делали на кости несколько десятков лет назад (сопоставимых ощущений в других частях тела нет, в частности, в симметричной)... 

Не буду развивать здесь эту тему, т.к. у меня еще недостаточно соответствующего опыта. Здесь, наверное, есть выбор: обращать внимание на эти ощущения в теле и, соответственно, "продышать" память о травме, иначе я просто не смогу "пропитать тело радостью" ( :Smilie:  ) или не делать этого и переключить внимание на другой объект. Я попробую продышать...

----------


## Оскольд

Да, дорогой Zom это все очень тонкие моменты, очень тонкие.
Спасибо за Ваш комментарий.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, да что ж Вам так все понятия-то подменяют  "Подмена понятий" - это когда кто-то вводит понятие полезное для себя (и, возможно, вредное для того, кому он это понятие навязывает). Не так ли? Но я вовсе не собирался ни Вам вредить, ни себе какую-то пользу выгадывать.


Опять подмена, в своё оправдание: не суть, кому Вы не собирались вредить, не собираясь навязывать и полагая несомненно полезной для других ("Если все еще остался туман - дайте знать") путаницу со словами/понятиями, имеющую место у Вас во многих постах, но голословно отрицаемую.
Факт: у Вас имеют место и путаница со словами (как, к слову, и сознательные поклёпы, да?), и "сваливания в кучу", и подмены понятий.
*Полезны ли они для Вас самого и -- чем именно?*




> Как Вы ни выкручивайте, а никакое "я", никакой Ваш/мой (индивидуальный т.е.) ум не может быть пробужденным, потому что индивидуальность, обособленность, независимость, игнорирование связанности, проведение границ - и есть главное омрачение.


Очередная чепуха, в которой устранение клеш/васан подменяется эзотерическим или адвайтистким устранением "индивидуальности, обособленности, независимости, игнорированием связанности, проведением границ".




> Даже татхагата сознательно грешит.


А вот не нада бы приписывать Татхагате собственные проекции на Татхагату, ибо Татхагата ни сознательно, ни бессознательно не ошибается, т.е. и "грехов" (в любом понимании, кроме Вашего : ) никаких не имеет.

----------


## Georgiy

> http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Wor...anasati-sv.htm Вы смотрели по этой ссылке которую я уже здесь приводил?
> Там тоже нет?


Это не смотрел, здесь есть, мне кажется, что я понимаю, о чем пишет Аджан Буддадаса (тело дыхания и физическое тело).

----------


## Zom

> Мне очень интересно о больном Ассаджи!!
> У меня, конечно, нет джхан (дхъян), но исходный вопрос в теме возник потому, что "тело" само собой начало "дышать" (ритмичное изменение образа тела в такт с дыханием), в частности, дыхание как бы идет "через" "больной участок". Отличие меня от Ассаджи не только в разной продвинутости, но и в том, что он, наверное, говорил об актуальной болезни. Я не болен, т.е. тот участок сейчас не болеет. Это память об очень сильной травме-операции, которую делали на кости несколько десятков лет назад (сопоставимых ощущений в других частях тела нет, в частности, в симметричной)...


В этой сутте речь идёт о том, что прежде, когда Ассаджи был болен, он умудрялся достигать джхан и пребывать в них (отметим, что, согласно суттам, в 1 джхане тотально исчезает болезненное телесное ощущение. Тотально). Но потом Ассаджи заболел сильнее, боли его не отпускали, и из-за этих телесных болей он не мог достичь джханы. Поскольку он не мог достичь джхан, то он начал волноваться о том, что он может потерять все "духовные плоды". Будда же ему сказал, что так думают иные аскеты не-буддисты, для которых самадхи = самоцель, а в его учении самоцель - это плод мудрости (и далее он даёт ему наставление по мудрости касательно безличности 5 совокупностей). 




> Т.е. в данный момент моя идея в том, что эта память всплывает во время медитации и с ней приходится что-то делать...


В любом случае вам нужно будет это преодолеть в медитации. А так вообще вне сомнений, любая дуккха ведана, телесная или умственная - это помеха для медитации. Ассаджи сутта это лишь подтверждает. Впрочем, это достаточно легко понять и увидеть на своём опыте. Вот почему медитировать надо в тихих, спокойных условиях, и когда ты здоров, когда у тебя ничего не болит. Об этом тоже есть упоминания в суттах, кстати говоря.

----------

Georgiy (28.02.2012), Won Soeng (28.02.2012), Федор Ф (28.02.2012), Юй Кан (28.02.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, давайте на заморачиваться. Остановимся на том, что Вы - не пробуждены и не можете принять мой ответ на вопрос, пробужден ли я, поскольку Вас очень волнуют понятия в Вашей трактовке, а все другое - их подмена. Работайте над собой так, как считаете нужным, к чему эти споры, если кроме подмены понятий, которую Вы только и видите, Вы и обсуждать то ничего не готовы? 

Моя позиция проста. Татхагата сознательно устремляется к чему бы то ни было (т.е. цепляется), поскольку без цепляния нет никакого действия. И меня мало волнует, разделяет ли кто-то еще такое понимание или нет. А вот Вы крайне чувствительны к поддержке и критике. Не замечали? Поэтому Вы так дорожите предпринимаемыми усилиями - Вам хочется, чтобы истина давалась с трудом. Вселенная так работает - хотите с трудом, получаете с трудом.

----------


## Georgiy

> В любом случае вам нужно будет это преодолеть в медитации. А так вообще вне сомнений, любая дуккха ведана, телесная или умственная - это помеха для медитации.


Что значит преодолеть? Переключить внимание на другое?

----------


## Zom

> Что значит преодолеть? Переключить внимание на другое?


Возможно и так. Иногда бывает, что рассмотрение боли приводит к её успокоению. Иногда - к её разрастанию. Иногда её можно просто проигнорировать и она не охватит ум, а утихнет. Но лучше - чтобы её вообще не было с самого начала. То есть идеальный вариант - вылечиться попросту говоря )) К дохтуру сходить -) Уж куда лучше сидеть и вообще не отвлекаться на тело - а работать напрямую только с 5 помехами. А когда помимо 5 помех ещё и тело "достаёт", то тогда, часто, медитация превращается просто в практику терпения, а не в работу по устранению 5 помех.

----------

Федор Ф (28.02.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы - не пробуждены и не можете принять мой ответ на вопрос, пробужден ли я


Да чего тут сложного с Вашими ответами, если изо всех постов торчит, что Вы -- не пробуждены, но напрямую признать это не готовы, ибо (цитата из Вашего же давнего ответа на тот же вопрос) "Всему своё время"? : )




> Моя позиция проста. Татхагата сознательно устремляется к чему бы то ни было (т.е. цепляется), поскольку без цепляния нет никакого действия.


Татхагата, свободный от привязанностей и цепляний, тоже -- как и Вы, и я -- цепляется, сознательно греша и не обладая праджней?
Отсюда и вся простота позиции:

"Ух ты, ах ты,
все мы -- Татхагахты!"

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, сложность с моими ответами в том, что Вы все время пытаетесь с ними спорить  :Smilie:  Вы их не понимаете, а поэтому - пренебрегаете. 

"Все говорят - так жить нельзя, но я - живу. И это непонятно никому"

Но есть по существу ответ для Вас. Татхагата и есть праджня. Татхагата не может чем-то обладать или не обладать, иначе это не татхагата.
Отсюда и Ваше передергивание. Никто, никакие мы, никогда не были и не будут татхагатами. Всякое "я" может быть только прекращено. Полностью. 

Когда Вы это понимаете, Вы не пытаетесь везде за собой таскать эту роль и кем-то непременно быть.

----------


## Georgiy

> Возможно и так. Иногда бывает, что рассмотрение боли приводит к её успокоению. Иногда - к её разрастанию. Иногда её можно просто проигнорировать и она не охватит ум, а утихнет. Но лучше - чтобы её вообще не было с самого начала. То есть идеальный вариант - вылечиться попросту говоря )) К дохтуру сходить -) Уж куда лучше сидеть и вообще не отвлекаться на тело - а работать напрямую только с 5 помехами. А когда помимо 5 помех ещё и тело "достаёт", то тогда, часто, медитация превращается просто в практику терпения, а не в работу по устранению 5 помех.


Нет, речь не о боли. Духтура свое дело сделали ооочень давно и больше уже ничего не могут. 

Зом, большое спасибо. 

В общих усилиях с Оскольдом нашлись ориентиры в комментариях учителей тхеравады. Прекрасный результат! Дышу дальше, точнее, подышим - увидим.  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (28.02.2012)

----------


## sergey

Кстати говоря, практика, когда достигают джхан, по моему мнению, конечно воздействует на тело. Приведу описания джхан, которые встречаются в ряде сутт и тут не раз цитировались:
из описания первой джханы:



> Он пропитывает и насыщает, заливает и наполняет само это тело восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением. Во всем его теле не остается ничего, что не было бы наполнено восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением.
> 
> Точно так же как мойщик или ученик мойщика бросает моющий порошок в медный таз и замешивает его, много раз сбрызгивая водой, так что этот шарик моющего порошка, – пропитанный, насквозь насыщенный, наполненный влагой внутри и снаружи, – все же не капает; так и монах пропитывает ... само это тело восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением.
> 
> Во всем его теле не остается ничего, что не было бы наполнено восторгом и счастьем, рожденными уединением. Это первый способ развития пятифакторного благородного правильного сосредоточения.


из описания второй джханы:



> Он пропитывает и насыщает, заливает и наполняет само это тело восторгом и счастьем, рожденными сосредоточением. Во всем его теле не остается ничего, что не было бы наполнено восторгом и счастьем, рожденными сосредоточением.
> 
> Точно так же как озеро с бьющей изнутри ключевой водой, не имея никакого притока ни с востока, ни с запада, ни с севера, ни с юга, которому небо не дает ливни, так что прохладный источник воды, бьющий внутри озера, пропитывает и насыщает, заливает и наполняет его прохладной водой, и во всем озере не остается ничего, что не было бы наполнено прохладной водой; так и монах пропитывает ... само это тело восторгом и счастьем, рожденными сосредоточением. Во всем его теле не остается ничего, что не было бы наполнено восторгом и счастьем, рожденными сосредоточением. Это второй способ развития пятифакторного благородного правильного сосредоточения.


И т.д.

----------

Оскольд (28.02.2012), Федор Ф (28.02.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Приветствую,
> в этой сутте говорится не о "возвышенном" уме, как вы перевели,


Так, вообще-то, Дост. Бодхи перевёл, а не я.




> mahaggata cetovimutti (маха - большой, великий, gatta - от идти, т.е. махагатта - большой, "объемный", простирающийся далеко и т.п.) объясняется через последовательное увеличение размеров ума


А как вы тогда ДН 1 истрактуете в этом свете? Когда аскет видит безграничную вселенную - но только по бокам, но не вверху-внизу?

Вот, монахи, какой- нибудь отшельник или брахман, благодаря усердию, благодаря усилию, благодаря прилежанию, благодаря серьезности, благодаря правильному умонастроению обретает такую сосредоточенность разума, что пребывает сосредоточенным разумом в сознании конечности мира сверху и снизу и в сознании бесконечности его – поперёк. И он говорит: «Мир этот и конечен, и бесконечен. Те отшельники и брахманы, которые говорят: «Мир этот конечен, ограничен вокруг», – неправы. И те отшельники и брахманы, которые говорят: «Мир этот бесконечен, безграничен», – также не правы. Мир этот и конечен и бесконечен. Почему же? Потому, что благодаря усердию, благодаря усилию, благодаря прилежанию, благодаря серьезности, благодаря правильному умонастроению, я обретаю такую сосредоточенность разума, что пребываю сосредоточенным разумом в сознании конечности мира сверху и снизу, и в сознании бесконечности его – поперек. Отсюда я и знаю то, что мир этот и конечен и бесконечен».

Я то вот как раз именно в этом и вижу ту разницу, которая проводится в МН 127 между брахмавихарами и джханой.





> Кстати говоря, практика, когда достигают джхан, по моему мнению, конечно воздействует на тело. Приведу описания джхан, которые встречаются в ряде сутт и тут не раз цитировались:
> из описания первой джханы:


Кстати, встречал и такое мнение, что под "телом" (кайя) здесь понимается именно сам ум. Типа читта-кайя. Тем более, как "счастье" может пропитать физическое тело? Восторг, например, мурашки может по коже пустить или иные ощущения устроить. А вот с счастьем - проблема.. 

Но, хотя, да, скорее всего, речь идёт не об уме, потому что в 1 джхане нет телесной неприятной веданы, но не сказано, что нет приятной. Приятная телесная ведана прекращается в 3 джхане. Остаётся нейтральная. Но, скорей всего, всякая телесная ведана полностью исчезает только в 5 джхане, т.е. первой арупалоке. То есть ощущение тела должно пропасть полностью только на этом уровне. И это, вообще говоря, соответствует троичной классификации миров.

----------

Оскольд (28.02.2012)

----------


## sergey

> Так, вообще-то, Дост. Бодхи перевёл, а не я.


Да, я только что перед этим удалил то сообщение, нужно посмотреть будет ещё про махаггата.



> А как вы тогда ДН 1 истрактуете в этом свете? Когда аскет видит безграничную вселенную - но только по бокам, но не вверху-внизу?


Почему по бокам? Конечно - во все стороны. Когда ум сосредоточен например на яблоке, его область - маленькая. Когда - на двух-трех деревнях - бОльшая, когда на всей змеле - ещё большая. Практика в Ануруддха сутте описана, как последовательное увеличение области ума. Я так понимаю.

P.S.



> Когда аскет видит безграничную вселенную


 В ДН 1 говорится:



> (про одних): "... что пребывает сосредоточенным разумом в сознании конечности мира." 
> (про других): " ... что пребывает сосредоточенным разумом в сознании бесконечности мира."


Что это означает, по-моему требует рассмотрения, посмотреть текст на пали, увы, сейчас не могу, т.к. на работе.

----------


## sergey

А практика брахма-вихар описывается иначе. Там 1) ум - с любовью (метта сахагатена),  с состраданием и т.д. 2) направляется на одно направление, затем другое и т.д. а не занимает некот. область которую бы потом расширяли.

----------


## Zom

> Почему по бокам? Конечно - во все стороны.


Именно по бокам. Посмотрите, я запостил там отрывочек.




> А практика брахма-вихар описывается иначе. Там 1) ум - с любовью (метта сахагатена), с состраданием и т.д. 2) направляется на одно направление, затем другое и т.д. а не занимает некот. область которую бы потом расширяли.


Это да. И, кстати, согласно ДН 6, также осуществляются божественный глаз и ухо. Направляется конкретно в одну из сторон, потом что-то как-то делается, ум настраивается, и, например, можно услышать только божественные звуки, но не увидеть форм. Или увидеть формы, но не услышать звуков. Или и услышать и увидеть одновременно. Чудо, чудо.. )) На верстку видеофильма похоже, чем я недавно занимался. То слушал звук, то созерцал формы отдельно от звука, то оба действия сразу осуществлял )))

----------


## sergey

А, понятно. В ДН 1 описываются разные брахманы, шраманы с разными сосредоточениями, я не понял, о каком именно пишете вы, еще 2 варианта я привел в своем сообщении. Увы, не могу продолжать обсуждение сейчас, но как я понимаю разницу между аппамада четовимутти и махаггата четовимутти из описания в Ануруддха сутте, я привел в предыд. сообщениях.

----------


## Georgiy

> Остаётся нейтральная. Но, скорей всего, всякая телесная ведана полностью исчезает только в 5 джхане, т.е. первой арупалоке. То есть ощущение тела должно пропасть полностью только на этом уровне. И это, вообще говоря, соответствует троичной классификации миров.


Ни к какой конкретной области тела она не привязана?  :Smilie:  Т.е. "вход" в арупалоку (ощущение чего исчезает последним)  через ... что-нибудь, которое у каждого свое или у всех одно и то же...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, сложность с моими ответами в том, что Вы все время пытаетесь с ними спорить  Вы их не понимаете, а поэтому - пренебрегаете.


Ну конечно, уж Ваши-то ответы на любые вопросы -- безупречны, но Юй Кан (и не только он) их не просто не понимает (в силу собственной упречности), но ещё и пытается (!) с ними спорить, просто показывая, по факту, насколько они профаничны, запутаны, насыщены подменами и т.п.
На это раз правильно не-понимаю? : )




> Но есть по существу ответ для Вас. Татхагата и есть праджня. Татхагата не может чем-то обладать или не обладать, иначе это не татхагата.
> Отсюда и Ваше передергивание. Никто, никакие мы, никогда не были и не будут татхагатами. Всякое "я" может быть только прекращено. Полностью.
> Когда Вы это понимаете, Вы не пытаетесь везде за собой таскать эту роль и кем-то непременно быть.


Вы уже преподаёте где-нибудь это своё учение кроме БФ, или для этого ещё тоже не время, т.к. Вам -- не до буддизма? : ))

Надоело, право...
Но поглаживать напоследок, как прошлый раз, не буду: Вы и сами себя тут так регулярно и часто поглаживаете, что -- обнять и плакать, исходя состраданием. %)
Просто -- инаф. : )

----------


## Zom

> Ни к какой конкретной области тела она не привязана?


Не знаю привязана или не привязана. Вот, например, вы сейчас постоянно, ежесекундно, испытываете нейтральную телесную ведану. Вы можете сказать, что она привязана к какой-то конкретной области?




> Т.е. "вход" в арупалоку (ощущение чего исчезает последним) через ... что-нибудь


Вход в арупалоку происходит за счёт отбрасывания всякого ощущения и представления и видения форм, и настройки ума исключительно на дхамму бесконечности пространства.

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, так я Вам и не навязывался. Хотите - отвечайте, хотите - пропускайте. Если Вас цепляет, и Вам хочется возразить - не сдерживайтесь. Я в своих взглядах уверен, чего мне стесняться? Когда Вы возражаете, я вижу, почему, и не считаю, что Вы правы. Проще говоря - Вы придираетесь к форме, пренебрегая сутью, поскольку полагаете себя более знающим и уверенным, что "все не так"  :Smilie:

----------


## Georgiy

> Не знаю привязана или не привязана. Вот, например, вы сейчас постоянно, ежесекундно, испытываете нейтральную телесную ведану. Вы можете сказать, что она привязана к какой-то конкретной области?


Это проприоцепция, ощущение положения тела, относительного расположения частей тела, координация движения. Другими словами, схема тела. В статье Вики и др прямо об этом не сказано, но когда-то я читал, что эта система работает 24 часа в сутки. По крайней мере во сне мы можем ворочаться, а это координированные движения, т.е. проприоцепция работает. Некоторые считают, что схема тела врожденная, т.е. ответ на мой вопрос получается - ко всему сразу как бы...

Как там "отбрасываются" такие основополагающие структуры психики (если схема тела врожденная, то надо "протянуть" самосознание не только до рождения, но и до встречи мамкиной клетки с папкиными :Smilie:  ) знают только те, кто сумел это сделать...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, так я Вам и не навязывался. Хотите - отвечайте, хотите - пропускайте. Если Вас цепляет, и Вам хочется возразить - не сдерживайтесь. Я в своих взглядах уверен, чего мне стесняться? Когда Вы возражаете, я вижу, почему, и не считаю, что Вы правы. Проще говоря - Вы придираетесь к форме, пренебрегая сутью, поскольку полагаете себя более знающим и уверенным, что "все не так"


Поглаживайте, поглаживайте себя, уверенно полагая оного -- бе-зо фся-ко-го стес-не-ни-я -- познавшим самую суть (ака "како оно есть") и потому милосердно разрешая то, что запретить не способны... : ))
С Вами, в свете Вашего всевидящего самообслуживания, чем дальше -- тем забавнее общаться... %)
Продолжайте? : )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Поглаживайте, поглаживайте себя, уверенно полагая оного -- бе-зо фся-ко-го стес-не-ни-я -- познавшим самую суть (ака "како оно есть") и потому милосердно разрешая то, что запретить не способны... : ))
> С Вами, в свете Вашего всевидящего самообслуживания, чем дальше -- тем забавнее общаться... %)
> Продолжайте? : )


Всегда рад Вам ответить.

----------


## Zom

> Это проприоцепция, ощущение положения тела, относительного расположения частей тела, координация движения. Другими словами, схема тела. В статье Вики и др прямо об этом не сказано, но когда-то я читал, что эта система работает 24 часа в сутки. По крайней мере во сне мы можем ворочаться, а это координированные движения, т.е. проприоцепция работает. Некоторые считают, что схема тела врожденная, т.е. ответ на мой вопрос получается - ко всему сразу как бы...


Нет, нейтальная ведана - это не есть ощущение положения или расположения или ещё что-либо. Это именно ведана - голое ощущение. Например, вы можете ощутить, как стопа прикоснулась к земле. Само вот это психическое ощущение будет нейтальной веданой. Наше тело постоянно находится в контакте с миром, а когда есть контакт - всегда есть ведана. Либо приятная, либо болезненная, либо нейтральная. Поскольку болезненная и приятная бывает редко, то всё остальное время занимает нейтральная ведана. Она переживается постоянно, везде и всюду. Притом, не только телесная, но и умственная тоже.

----------


## Won Soeng

Если я правильно понимаю, то ведана это именно приятность, неприятность или нейтральность. Что именно оценивается это уже контакт, шесть опор, нама-рупа, сознание и порывы.

Иначе говоря, ведана это приятность, неприятность или нейтральность прикосновения стопы к земле, а не сами телесные ощущения (сознание тела)

----------


## Georgiy

> Нет, нейтальная ведана - это не есть ощущение положения или расположения или ещё что-либо. Это именно ведана - голое ощущение. Например, вы можете ощутить, как стопа прикоснулась к земле. Само вот это психическое ощущение будет нейтальной веданой. Наше тело постоянно находится в контакте с миром, а когда есть контакт - всегда есть ведана. Либо приятная, либо болезненная, либо нейтральная. Поскольку болезненная и приятная бывает редко, то всё остальное время занимает нейтральная ведана. Она переживается постоянно, везде и всюду. Притом, не только телесная, но и умственная тоже.


Это, конечно, тонкий момент, но как только вы говорите 




> вы можете ощутить, как стопа прикоснулась к земле


то, по-моему, здесь автоматически присутствует схема тела в виде знания прикосновения именно стопы, а не, скажем, носа, к земле. Я не ориентируюсь достаточно в физиологии схемы тела, чтобы знать какой патологии соответствует "одни тактильные ощущения" без ощущающих частей тела...

Схема тела - это не прдставление или образ в сознании взрослого человека, это на уровне сосания своих пальцев в матке. Точнее говоря, рефлексы новорожденных +...

----------


## Zom

> то, по-моему, здесь автоматически присутствует схема тела в виде знания прикосновения именно стопы, а не, скажем, носа, к земле. Я не ориентируюсь достаточно в физиологии схемы тела, чтобы знать какой патологии соответствует "одни тактильные ощущения" без ощущающих частей тела...


Ничего, по мере практики сатипаттханы научитесь видеть только голое ощущение, без дополнительного мысленного конструирования ,)

----------

Won Soeng (28.02.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Новорожденный вполне может не знать, что рот сосет палец. А наслаждаться только ощущением приятности.

----------


## Georgiy

> Ничего, по мере практики сатипаттханы научитесь видеть только голое ощущение, без дополнительного мысленного конструирования ,)


Подышим - посмотрим.  :Smilie:  Хотя приписывать плоду мысленное конструирование (это я не о себе теперешнем, конечно)  ну как-то совсем уж не по-людски, извините...




> Новорожденный вполне может не знать, что рот сосет палец. А наслаждаться только ощущением приятности.


Вполне. Но, насколько я понимаю, дело здесь не в том, знает или нет, а в том, что не знамо как, делает то, что надо: попадает пальцем в рот и сосет его. Действия на основе схемы тела не обязательно осознаны (тут напрашивается термин "бессознательная проприоцепция", когда просматривал соответствующие тексты несколькими постами выше, то не видел его спецописания)

----------

